# shimano 105 flight deck shifter adjustments?



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm trying to bring the levers in closer to the bars. However i'm not seeing any screws that will allow me to to it. these are 2003 shifters. 

if this is true.....I need to swap them out for some I can adjust. any suggestions on a replacement pair would be great.


----------



## shoot summ (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure if that model supports them, shims are typically how you change the reach. I found a post on another forum but my newbee status keeps me from posting the link.

(google search: shimano 105 shims)...


----------



## shoot summ (Oct 1, 2012)

Now I can post it...

Shimano 105 - Adjusting shifter reach [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

c-lo said:


> I'm trying to bring the levers in closer to the bars. However i'm not seeing any screws that will allow me to to it. these are 2003 shifters.
> 
> if this is true.....I need to swap them out for some I can adjust. any suggestions on a replacement pair would be great.


Shimano's solution is to give you some cheesy rubber wedges to shove in there to move the lever closer to the bar. If you want adjustability, buy SRAM.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah....I've gone the shim route. those suck and didn't do much for me. 

I am digging the SRAM shifters on my new cx bike...hmmmm......


----------



## shoot summ (Oct 1, 2012)

c-lo said:


> yeah....I've gone the shim route. those suck and didn't do much for me.
> 
> I am digging the SRAM shifters on my new cx bike...hmmmm......


Dumb question, are the SRAM shifters compatible with Shimano components?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

shoot summ said:


> Dumb question, are the SRAM shifters compatible with Shimano components?


Not the rear derailleur. Front derailleur doesn't care what shifters you have. Cassette is Shimano compatible.


----------

